# Good news and Bad news



## Artst10 (Apr 19, 2011)

So I received an email back from Cataldo Ambulance in Mass. The bad news is the entrance exam isn't until June first.  I have read up on Cataldo and they seem to be one of the best companies but the time between now and the time of the entrance exam is long.  On a positive note i can use that time to ensure I pass the exams and be ready for the fitness test.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 19, 2011)

Artst10 said:


> So I received an email back from Cataldo Ambulance in Mass. The bad news is the entrance exam isn't until June first.  I have read up on Cataldo and they seem to be one of the best companies but the time between now and the time of the entrance exam is long.  On a positive note i can use that time to ensure I pass the exams and be ready for the fitness test.



Don't stop applying to places. Get out there and get in with everyone you can.


----------



## Meursault (Apr 20, 2011)

Artst10 said:


> So I received an email back from Cataldo Ambulance in Mass. The bad news is the entrance exam isn't until June first.  I have read up on Cataldo and they seem to be one of the best companies but the time between now and the time of the entrance exam is long.  On a positive note i can use that time to ensure I pass the exams and be ready for the fitness test.



It doesn't look like anyone's started a thread for MA job-seekers yet. Maybe I'll do that.

I'm sure you're already aware of this, but passing Cataldo's exam, which wasn't terribly hard last year, isn't necessarily going to get you a job. I passed the exam and was told that there were no openings; taking it in June probably also works against you as you'll be competing with a lot of (other?) college students who suddenly have free time and need money. 

Good luck with the exam, and as Anjel mentioned, apply broadly.


----------



## Artst10 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the Pep talk and extra push of encouragement Mr Conspiracy.... :glare:

Yes, I know taking the exam does not mean I'll get the job. But this is the first time I've been scheduled for an entrance exam so I was a bit excited. I will not stop at this one entrance exam I'll keep applying. Thanks for your superior insight. And....

Thanks for the good luck wishes


----------



## nemedic (Apr 21, 2011)

That, and against the people that took the test in March, and the HR people still hadn't gotten back to them. I know I did fine for the practical portion, but getting ahold of the person in HR is a PITA


----------



## Fly-write (Apr 21, 2011)

*Keep us posted*

Artst10,

Congrats!  Keep us posted on how you make out.


----------



## nemedic (May 18, 2011)

I am going into cataldo's orientation next week. I'll pass along what I find out about schedule availability.(at least once I get my schedule squared away)


----------



## Artst10 (May 18, 2011)

nemedic said:


> I am going into cataldo's orientation next week. I'll pass along what I find out about schedule availability.(at least once I get my schedule squared away)



Great and Good luck


----------



## Artst10 (May 18, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Don't stop applying to places. Get out there and get in with everyone you can.



I'm trying to apply broadly but I live in Nashua... how far is too far?  I believe I asked this before though...


----------



## Anjel (May 18, 2011)

Artst10 said:


> I'm trying to apply broadly but I live in Nashua... how far is too far?  I believe I asked this before though...



Just think that your shift may start at 4 am. how early are you gonna wanna leave?

Also weigh the pay. And how much gas prices are. You don't wanna give up half of your pay check. 

Me personally? Would not work more than an hour away if I absolutely had to. I live 12 miles from work. 

I think linuss on here lives really far. Just depends on your circumstances.


----------



## Artst10 (May 19, 2011)

*Waiting...*

I was told that they'd let me know about midweek on whether or not I made the second interview.  One way or another.... I sound like a winey b@$tch  but I've also been working temp jobs since 2007.    I know just keep applying  Sorry for being a cry baby


----------



## nemedic (May 19, 2011)

Artst10 said:


> I was told that they'd let me know about midweek on whether or not I made the second interview.  One way or another.... I sound like a winey b@$tch  but I've also been working temp jobs since 2007.    I know just keep applying  Sorry for being a cry baby



They are good with that, usually. Give it 2 weeks. If you still don't hear back, then start calling. At least that was the advice that I was given when I started the process


----------



## Artst10 (May 20, 2011)

nemedic said:


> They are good with that, usually. Give it 2 weeks. If you still don't hear back, then start calling. At least that was the advice that I was given when I started the process



That make sense I had actually given up hearing from Patriot by the time they surprised me with an interview request.  Part of that was because their employment required two years experience.


----------



## feldy (May 20, 2011)

MrConspiracy said:


> It doesn't look like anyone's started a thread for MA job-seekers yet. Maybe I'll do that.
> 
> I'm sure you're already aware of this, but passing Cataldo's exam, which wasn't terribly hard last year, isn't necessarily going to get you a job. I passed the exam and was told that there were no openings; taking it in June probably also works against you as you'll be competing with a lot of (other?) college students who suddenly have free time and need money.
> 
> Good luck with the exam, and as Anjel mentioned, apply broadly.



Cataldo as of last year (and i am assuming they still required this) requires at least a 6 month commitment of employment so unless they the college student is local then they cannot be hired.

I was told that by HR last year and since I am still in school i cannot apply there for the summer.


----------



## nemedic (May 22, 2011)

feldy said:


> Cataldo as of last year (and i am assuming they still required this) requires at least a 6 month commitment of employment so unless they the college student is local then they cannot be hired.
> 
> I was told that by HR last year and since I am still in school i cannot apply there for the summer.



Got the offer from Cataldo. Physical in the morning. Orientation Tuesday-Thursday. Schedule still TBD, will find out @ Orientation.


----------



## mainevent1536 (May 23, 2011)

nemedic said:


> Got the offer from Cataldo. Physical in the morning. Orientation Tuesday-Thursday. Schedule still TBD, will find out @ Orientation.



Congrats nemedic, let us know it all goes!


----------



## nemedic (May 23, 2011)

mainevent1536 said:


> Congrats nemedic, let us know it all goes!



So far so good. Physical/Drug screen/Lift test went well. Only "snag" was that it took 5 sticks to draw blood WTF ?!?!?!?


And if I forgot to address this earlier: Yes, it is still required(and probably always will be) to commit to the schedule for 6 months. Then you can bid for any openings to possibly change your schedule. Orientation is tomorrow-thursday. Looking at the itinerary, i should hopefully know what my schedule looks like by tomorrow afternoon-ish


----------



## Artst10 (May 23, 2011)

nemedic said:


> So far so good. Physical/Drug screen/Lift test went well. Only "snag" was that it took 5 sticks to draw blood WTF ?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> And if I forgot to address this earlier: Yes, it is still required(and probably always will be) to commit to the schedule for 6 months. Then you can bid for any openings to possibly change your schedule. Orientation is tomorrow-thursday. Looking at the itinerary, i should hopefully know what my schedule looks like by tomorrow afternoon-ish



Congrats!! I wonder why I'm scheduled for the pretest in June... oh well


----------



## nemedic (May 23, 2011)

Artst10 said:


> Congrats!! I wonder why I'm scheduled for the pretest in June... oh well



I have a friend going for the test in June. IIRC, the HR person I spoke with said that they generally do bi monthly this time of year to try to have slots for the people. While it may not seem like it, they don't want to waste people's time and have say 80 people test during 4 sessions (2/day. 2 months) when there are not the openings to support that. Also, methinks it could be designed as a test to see who actually wants to put up with the hassle and WORK there, instead of the people who watched a certain un named show that briefly ran on a major TV network and decided that they wanted to play EMT today.


----------



## nemedic (May 23, 2011)

Artst10 said:


> Congrats!! I wonder why I'm scheduled for the pretest in June... oh well




And plan on waiting a while. I took the pre test end of March, had the face to face with HR towards the end of April, and had the physical/will have Orientation towards the end of May.

One thing you need to do is keep in contact with HR there. IF you don't hear from them after 2 weeks, call (repeatedly if necessary) until you happen to speak to Erica in HR. She is really nice and will help you out a bunch if she can, but she is crazy busy and can be a bit difficult to get a hold of. I would recommend calling later in the day (between 3 and 5), or really early(8-9ish).


----------



## Artst10 (May 23, 2011)

nemedic said:


> And plan on waiting a while. I took the pre test end of March, had the face to face with HR towards the end of April, and had the physical/will have Orientation towards the end of May.
> 
> One thing you need to do is keep in contact with HR there. IF you don't hear from them after 2 weeks, call (repeatedly if necessary) until you happen to speak to Erica in HR. She is really nice and will help you out a bunch if she can, but she is crazy busy and can be a bit difficult to get a hold of. I would recommend calling later in the day (between 3 and 5), or really early(8-9ish).



Thank you that helps


----------



## Artst10 (May 30, 2011)

*Cataldo Practical*



nemedic said:


> I am going into cataldo's orientation next week. I'll pass along what I find out about schedule availability.(at least once I get my schedule squared away)



So I noticed the situation for CPR is different in the NREMT review manual than it is for the state practical situation I learned from. Which was Acute Coronary Syndrome. Which one are they looking for?


----------



## nemedic (May 31, 2011)

Artst10 said:


> So I noticed the situation for CPR is different in the NREMT review manual than it is for the state practical situation I learned from. Which was Acute Coronary Syndrome. Which one are they looking for?



For the Cataldo test, as well as any practical pre hire tests in MA, go by the MA Statewide Treatment Protocols.  (though the advice would be the same for any state, just substitute for MA)

    For CPR specifically, they like people to have a 2010 standards card, but if your card is off the 2005 standards, they won't penalize you for it(assuming the card is 'legit' and that it hasn't expired)


----------



## nemedic (May 31, 2011)

On another note, got the job, working through my 3rd ride/FTO time now. For the sake of anonymity, I'll refrain from posting schedules and base(s) I may or may nit be working at. 


Though, in light of recent occurrences, if the CLs would like to confirm I'm 'legit', then I will do so, but only via PM. While I believe the vast majority of people here want nothing other than to socialize and maybe learn a thing or two, only 10 or so here know my real name, and I have only met in real life maybe half of them. Not a fan of posting personal info on an essentially anonymous site.


----------



## izibo (May 31, 2011)

nemedic said:


> For the Cataldo test, as well as any practical pre hire tests in MA, go by the MA Statewide Treatment Protocols.  (though the advice would be the same for any state, just substitute for MA)
> 
> For CPR specifically, they like people to have a 2010 standards card, but if your card is off the 2005 standards, they won't penalize you for it(assuming the card is 'legit' and that it hasn't expired)



Considering they've only been running classes CPR with the 2010 curriculum for a few months, I doubt they will hold it against you that much!


----------



## Artst10 (May 31, 2011)

izibo said:


> Considering they've only been running classes CPR with the 2010 curriculum for a few months, I doubt they will hold it against you that much!



I was starting to worry because my NREMT manual is a little different then the skills sheets from class last summer. Thanks!


----------



## izibo (May 31, 2011)

Artst10 said:


> I was starting to worry because my NREMT manual is a little different then the skills sheets from class last summer. Thanks!



Truthfully, if you just say something like: "Following current 2010 American Heart Association guidelines, I would perform blah blah blah" the proctor will know that you really know your stuff. Technically, my paramedic practical was supposed to be over 2005 guidelines until November, but I just stated what I was doing per the new 2010 guidelines. You'll probably impress the evaluator if you show you know what you're doing vs get dinged for it.


----------



## Artst10 (May 31, 2011)

izibo said:


> Truthfully, if you just say something like: "Following current 2010 American Heart Association guidelines, I would perform blah blah blah" the proctor will know that you really know your stuff. Technically, my paramedic practical was supposed to be over 2005 guidelines until November, but I just stated what I was doing per the new 2010 guidelines. You'll probably impress the evaluator if you show you know what you're doing vs get dinged for it.




It would help I guess if I had a preview of what the practical for Cataldo was like.... thank you though... I know twisting myself into knots  is not going to help.


----------



## Artst10 (Jun 1, 2011)

MrConspiracy said:


> It doesn't look like anyone's started a thread for MA job-seekers yet. Maybe I'll do that.
> 
> I'm sure you're already aware of this, but passing Cataldo's exam, which wasn't terribly hard last year, isn't necessarily going to get you a job. I passed the exam and was told that there were no openings; taking it in June probably also works against you as you'll be competing with a lot of (other?) college students who suddenly have free time and need money.
> 
> Good luck with the exam, and as Anjel mentioned, apply broadly.



Well I know I ensured I wouldn't get a positive outcome  with Cataldo... Of all the things to admit while there I missed a map question, pointed out that i missed the question saying I couldn't figure it out. She said it was from Revere to Boston in the tone that clearly said "An idiot could find a route." And I admitted to not being familiar with that area of Mass.    

Anyway... back to applying


----------



## nemedic (Jun 1, 2011)

Artst10 said:


> Well I know I ensured I wouldn't get a positive outcome  with Cataldo... Of all the things to admit while there I missed a map question, pointed out that i missed the question saying I couldn't figure it out. She said it was from Revere to Boston in the tone that clearly said "An idiot could find a route." And I admitted to not being familiar with that area of Mass.
> 
> Anyway... back to applying



Been overhearing people talking, saying that Cataldo might be losing the partners contract. If it's true, they'll almost certainly be tightening their hiring belt


----------

